# When A Singh Slapped Gandhi



## sarabjitsingh (Oct 3, 2005)

*Happy Birthday to Mohandas Gandhi!*

*Everyone calls the old pervert (slept naked with his nieces to prove his 'chastity') father of India. Bapu Gandhi.*

*India's Bapu called our Dashmesh Pita a "misguided patriot" in a public forum.*

*Bhai Jagat Singh (Bhai Tejinder Singh) came running to a Gursikh's house one day. Bhai Sahib was an Air Force officer who used to serve with his beard open and brought a lot of Singhs into the Akhand Kirtani Jatha. *

*At the home of the Singh, there was a Gursikh Mata jee. Mata jee saw Bhai Jagat Singh running in and asked "What's the matter?". Bhai Jagat Singh answered, "I herad a speech by Gandhi today. He was talking about Guru Gobind Singh and said that though Guru Sahib had good intentions, he was in the end just a misguided patriot for having taken up the sword".*

*Mata jee asked, "How could you just listen to that? Why didn't you slap him!"*

*Bhai Tejinder Singh replied, "That's exactly what I did! I got up and slapped him across the face and now I'm running from the police!"*

*In 1947, Bhai Tejinder Singh went out for a walk and headed towards the famous Birla Mandir. Seeing the crowd there , he went closer and saw Gandhi doing lecture. *

*When he heard the remark about "misguided partriot", Bhai Tejinder Singh had gone up to Gandhi and smacked him across the face. The crowd tried to catch him and beat him, but he got away. *

*The Indian police were searching for him everywhere for having insulted their great leader so badly. Later a deal was worked out where he was released from the Air Force and no action was taken against him in order to keep this event quiet. *

*He then used to teach keertan in Chandigarh and later left India. *

*Funny how everyone remembers the "misguided patriot" comment, but no one brings up the fact that Gandhi got slapped for it.*

*And today we see this scene below. It's a disgrace. He insulted our Dashmesh Pita, and some Sikhs still revere him as their Bapu.*


----------



## manbir (Oct 3, 2005)

I feel MohanDas Gandhi was a very lucky person for getting killed by one of his country men. He became our Bapu got so much publicity and a name in this world only because he got killed in time. 
If God had willed otherwise and he had lived for many more years and had died a natural death, none of us would have called this chit of a person our Bapu. His deeds would have got exposed and within a few years after independence of India people and political leaders would have forced him to remain in his ashram and not to trouble country men with his foolish ideas and logic. His sex experiments would have got exposed and would have given him good amount of negative publicity- Only a pervert needs to *sleep naked with his nieces to prove his 'chastity'*


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 4, 2005)

Gurfateh


Gandhi did not understood faith at all.

Neither Guru was a Deshbhakt or Patriot as he did not have any love for nation like Shivaji had for Hindu Pad Padshahi(Hindu Foot Kingdom).

As Guru was and is more for universal thing any narrow minded hindu like Gandhi could not understood.

Gandhi misguided India and exploited the Hindus also so paid the price.

He was misguided visa vis Sikh faith else he would have been Sikh himslef.

Das wants to say that present day Hindus praise Mr Apte and Mr Godse a Lot.


----------



## jasbirsingh (Nov 5, 2005)

i m lucky to know this story .i bow to the great sikh & and his great parents


----------



## Prabhjyotsaini (Dec 15, 2005)

Such stories should be made public to let people know what their respected leader was & how sick he was who need to 
*



sleep naked with his nieces to prove his 'chastity') father of India. Bapu Gandhi

Click to expand...

.*
Its shameful & even more shameful for those Sikhs who revere him as God.


----------



## truthseeker (Dec 16, 2005)

The fact that a man could "sleep naked with his neices to prove his chastity" is just disgusting. Personally i dont see how that could prove anything, except that he was a pretty twisted person. 

In October, we were studying Gandhi in a section of my World Religions class. We had been studying Hinduism soo he was part of the Chapter or what not, and we had to write an essay on his 'teachings' and how we could relate them to our lives. In the beginning i did most of my research on the Internet, which i guess wasn't the smartest idea, but either way i did. As i started to write the essay i asked a friend about Gandhi and what he thought of Gandhi's teachings. My friend was very offended when i asked him what he thought and i could not understand why. Soo i did some further research on Gandhi but i still didnt find anything that could make him feel soo strongly against Gandhi. But now i completely understand, that he is not the person that many have made him out to be.
I find that in books and on the internet they never talk about the bad or negative things that Gandhi or any other celebrity has done. They only concentrate on the positive, or what seems to be positive aspect, and totally bend the truth to make a person seem so extraordinary. Like someone else on this thread posted, things like this should be brought to the attention of the media and the rest of the world, soo that one can open their eyes and see people for who they trully were. 

Bhul Chuk Maaf
Waheguru ji ka khalsa, Waheguru ji ki fateh!!!


----------



## Arvind (Dec 19, 2005)

truthseeker ji,

While researching on Gandhi ji, do research on his killer Nathu Ram Godse too, you may find very interesting but buried-down facts.

Regards, Arvind.


----------



## tarlochan singh (May 27, 2007)

*HI SARBJITSINGHJI*
*hamara bharat mahan *
*jis mein 100 se 99 baiman*
*but ghandi takes the biscuit*
*well done mate*


----------



## Boota (May 27, 2007)

Arvind said:


> truthseeker ji,
> 
> While researching on Gandhi ji, do research on his killer Nathu Ram Godse too, you may find very interesting but buried-down facts.
> 
> Regards, Arvind.


 
Arvind Ji,

No time to do in depth research on the 'half-naked Fakir' but if you could summarise what these 'buried down facts' are I would be very interested to learn.


----------

